# Samsung beats Chromebook Pixel & Retina MacBook with new high-res laptop display



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

Wow!





> Samsung is to unveil a new super-high resolution panel which could set the standard for notebook displays. This week, the company will launch a 13.3-inch QHD 3200 x 1800 panel with 276 pixels-per-inch (PPI), and offers greater pixel densities than Apple's Retina MacBook Pro 13 (227 PPI) and Google's Chromebook Pixel (239 PPI).


 
Link


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Super high res displays are rapidly turning into a rerun of the megapixel war on cameras.


----------



## joevsimp (May 20, 2013)

yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


 
It's a far more interesting 'war' than all those gimmicky touchscreen laptops. At least with retina displays it's having a knock on affect on the quality of images on the web and forcing lazy designers to actually do a good job building a site.


----------



## bi0boy (May 20, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


 
On this one, you can almost watch four HD movies at the same time. How cool is that?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


I was trying to convince my girlfriend of the immense superiority of the the HTC One screen over her existing HTC Sensation XL screen. I got the phones out side by side, confident that the difference would shine out.

To be honest, I even had trouble convincing myself at times.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2013)

Not quite sure how a web designer is 'lazy' for not wanting to inflict massively large and heavy images on their site either.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2013)

Forget the web for a minute, and kid eternities track record of tech snobbishness and fetishising the future. There are still massive problems with apps & very high resolution displays on laptops etc. I was reading a review of a Toshiba which had a very high res and what it instantly exposed was that the situation with Windows apps is that this issue is only just beginning for that platform, and its a real one with real implications for real users. Obviously OS X got a head start and quite a few apps on that platform have been made retina display compatible, but its still early days even for OS X and obviously on Windows there are a hell of a lot more apps that will have to deal with this stuff at some point.

So I would not rush to buy into these sorts of machines, or be impatient with developers of either apps or websites, for the transition will take some time.

Also may as well take this opportunity to say that for anyone looking for almost any sort of laptop at the moment, due to the arrival of more energy-efficient processors from Intel soon (Haswell), the current wisdom is not to rush out and buy something right now if you have the chance to wait a few months and see what the next gen of machines offer.


----------



## Fez909 (May 23, 2013)

Well, I think it's great that >1080p screems are becoming more common, and don't see why we have to settle for that size just because HD films are that big.

Laptops are for more than consuming, and more never hurts.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


long live 1600x1200!


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


 
I use a 1920x1200 screen. The extra height makes a surprising difference


----------



## fractionMan (May 23, 2013)

A blown pixel is just as annoying on a retina


----------



## mauvais (May 23, 2013)

The big disadvantage to that Samsung is that the wind could catch it, and knock it right off the wall. I'd like to see the industry come up with a standard for more careful placement of technology on external masonry.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 23, 2013)

Tbf the pixel density on my Asus Zenbook was its sole reason for purchase. My eyesight is pretty sharp and the more Excel columns I have on page the better.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Tbf the pixel density on my Asus Zenbook was its sole reason for purchase. My eyesight is pretty sharp and the more Excel columns I have on page the better.


Mine too but I'm thinking that 3200 x 1800 on a small 13.3" screen may be bordering on overkill.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Tbf the pixel density on my Asus Zenbook was its sole reason for purchase. My eyesight is pretty sharp and the more Excel columns I have on page the better.


 
Once you go retina its hard to go back for some people, but with more and more devices using these type of screens the web and applications will have to look good. A bonus for good designers if you ask me.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

A 'good' designer can produce great work at _all_ resolutions.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2013)

joevsimp said:


> yep, I fail to see the point in going over 1080p really, (says the personwho bought and rooted a Nook HDplus for precicely that reason)


 
I am all for bigger MP camera sensors and high-res output. The closer we get to reality the better. It isn't really necessary, but I would put my cash on pixels before most other stuff.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

More and more megapixels doesn't always equate to better pictures. It's the size and quality of the sensor/lens that is more important.


----------

